# APR discontinued Stage 2, which company to choose now?



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

So as the tittle says, following that APR discontinued Stage 2, what's the next best alternative? Revo? Racingline?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

being Canadian, Unitronic is not subjected to EPA rules, so no problem to get stage 2 with them
also, the DIY map uploading trough their Uniconnect device is a noticeable plus


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Adding to Kevin's comments, Unitronic also have a great TCU map to bundle with their ECU as well, for an off-the-shelf option. I think Sharp Motorsport and Haz Motorsport are the 2 UK suppliers. I've run Uni on my TTRS for 18 months, had to work with them to support the UK cars but easy enough with their cable to flash updates on my driveway. Looking forward to their mobile app and "Flex Fuel" capabilities next year to make it all even easier.

Depending on location, there's good custom options dotted around the UK also.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

I flashed my car Unitronic Stage 1+ ECU and TCU at 5000 mi. Four years and 50,000 mi later, I have had no issues. I change my oil every 5000 mi, that's about it.

For a month or so, I had a Stage 2 ECU/TCU tune on my TT along with a Unitronic downpipe. The power seemed a lot more immediate (and intoxicating) and I considered getting new brakes to go along with it. However, I do a lot of freeway driving and I couldn't really take the drone at 2800 rpm, so I removed the DP and went back to Stage 1. I had bought a Vibrant resonator but couldn't find a good place to install it, no clearance on the midpipe.

A cold start sound comparison between Stage 1 and Stage 2 (cold, as in January Canada cold) can be found here.






Having the cable means I can flash whenever I like. My particular Stage 2 tune had the rpm rev limiter removed and an option to have launch control occur at a higher rpm. They supplied tunes for 91 and 93 (AKI) octane. I don't have a PC but the flashing software runs fine on my Mac running Windows 10 on VMware.

If you ever have an issue, the company is quick to reply.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

massive difference!
to my curiosity, was the Uni DP plug&play, or it required to do some modification to the OEM midpipe?


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> massive difference!
> to my curiosity, was the Uni DP plug&play, or it required to do some modification to the OEM midpipe?


Not exactly plug-and-play for the TT.

Something in the midpipe section had to be chopped. It wasn't a big deal for the installer. Perhaps the DP is made for Golf R/A3/S3, first, and TT, second.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, I saw an adapter must be used, that's why I asked

https://www.getunitronic.com/parts/exha ... tt-adapter


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

I had problems with Racingline https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2015055
APR was my next choice but due to discontinued I also search the tunes. I think I will still choose the Racingline if they can sort out the problems with the TCU in reasonable time.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

APR TCU and custom stage2 tunes works in my case nicely together.


----------



## Glacier_TTRS (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm using Unitronic stage 2 ecu / tcu on my 8s TTRS very happy with it so far&#8230;


----------

